# Moderation Duo



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Since the recent moderator inactivity we've been on the look out for a new pair to keep an eye on the forums.

The Wraithlord and Longbeard have been both helpful, welcoming and knowledgeable - precisely the kind of traits we look for. I'd like to take this opportunity to welcome them officially to the team and wish them the best of luck for the future. 

'Tis a pleasure knowing you guys!

Regards,

Jez


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats on your new position of responsibility.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheers Lads, I'll try my bestest!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't see the "Mod" ranks next to their names.

Thats what threw me off.

Welcome, you two!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

And now you do, welcome boys.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel so....so... Moddy


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

nice one guys mod well lads

gris


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

It feels awfully warm and fuzzy around here.
If anyone starts singing Kumbya, I'm frigging outta here!
Just sayin'


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

em i dont thnck thats the way forwards my friend

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Awww, group hug everyone!


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

why do i feel like a tellibubie

gris


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

Grats guys! Have fun keeping the rest of us in line!


----------

